# Hola Todo...



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Just quickly saying hello. We arrived in Spain two weeks ago. Have barely had a recreational moment... instead it's been a very interesting barrage of challenges, experiences... and red-tape  Certainly this relocation business is NOT for the unprepared or faint hearted.

All I can say is ... thank god I busted my ass on Spainsh because - brutally - we would both be *completely ****ed* without it.

We have a blog here which I meant to tell you guys about ages ago - migratingtospain.blogspot.com. It's a little tounge in cheek at times so try not to take it too seriously.

We only started looking for work today and my friend has already been offered an interview and is on his way over there now... without a clue what to expect.

A little bit miffed to be honest because I sent the same company an e-mail yesterday and heard nothing 

Hasta luego!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> Just quickly saying hello. We arrived in Spain two weeks ago. Have barely had a recreational moment... instead it's been a very interesting barrage of challenges, experiences... and red-tape  Certainly this relocation business is NOT for the unprepared or faint hearted.
> 
> All I can say is ... thank god I busted my ass on Spainsh because - brutally - we would both be *completely ****ed* without it.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you!
Glad it's not all been a piece of cake 'cos that would have taken away all our credibility as a forum!! Anyway, some things have got to take a bit of effort to get, otherwise where's the fun!
It's good to hear that you're able to use your Spanish too, but I'm sure there's still room for improvement.  Will you keep on posting here, or just do the blog??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was only wondering about you earlier today! So I'm really glad you've posted!! Good or bad, its great to hear how its all going for you

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> Just quickly saying hello. We arrived in Spain two weeks ago. Have barely had a recreational moment... instead it's been a very interesting barrage of challenges, experiences... and red-tape  Certainly this relocation business is NOT for the unprepared or faint hearted.


Looking at the vids in the blog you were trying to work in the black, hence your problems & multiple trips.

Use a Gestor & life will be a lot easier


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

*....*

Yeah we had a lot of trouble finding a "gestor" here in Valencia, perhaps they are called something different. The English people didn't know what one was, the Spanish didn't seem to understand the word, and the places which come up on Googlemaps turned out to be slightly different words and were either estate agents or something else. Maybe they use the Valenciano word here...

Here's a crazy one for you though - my buddy (from the blog) got the teaching job... 30 hours a week, 10 month contract. One day of searching for work, two e-mails sent out, one interview - and he got it - and his Spanish is limited to the absolute basics (I've done all the talking on the streets, in the ajuntamientos, malls, etc...)).

I don't really beleive in luck, but I wouldn't expect that to happen again any time soon.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> Here's a crazy one for you though - my buddy (from the blog) got the teaching job... 30 hours a week, 10 month contract. One day of searching for work, two e-mails sent out, one interview - and he got it - and his Spanish is limited to the absolute basics (I've done all the talking on the streets, in the ajuntamientos, malls, etc...)).
> 
> I don't really beleive in luck, but I wouldn't expect that to happen again any time soon.


30 hours!!!
I hope he's got a lot of classes at the same level where he can just use the same material otherwise he's going to be exhausted
On the positive side - 10 months and with a contract is good! (And you don't need to speak the language of the country that you're in to teach English, although I believe it helps)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> Yeah we had a lot of trouble finding a "gestor" here in Valencia, perhaps they are called something different. The English people didn't know what one was, the Spanish didn't seem to understand the word, and the places which come up on Googlemaps turned out to be slightly different words and were either estate agents or something else. Maybe they use the Valenciano word here...
> 
> Here's a crazy one for you though - my buddy (from the blog) got the teaching job... 30 hours a week, 10 month contract. One day of searching for work, two e-mails sent out, one interview - and he got it - and his Spanish is limited to the absolute basics (I've done all the talking on the streets, in the ajuntamientos, malls, etc...)).
> 
> I don't really beleive in luck, but I wouldn't expect that to happen again any time soon.


This company has an office in Valencia & they are certainly respected here in Navarres for getting things done at the right price.
Asesoría SALVADOR SANCHIS In fact the Valencia office handles all traffico items.


----------



## stew (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations and the best of luck, I intend to keep up to speed with your blog (incidentally Valencia also appeals to me, but I'm at least a few years off making the move).

Stewart


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

_*RagsTo Rich said...
Have been really feeling the pressure actually. When you teach English at these places, if you give a **** it's all down to you. There is no training, and there's barely even any assessment. I could just have these students doing laps of the classroom and no-one would know - and probably not care for at least a few weeks.*_

That's it Rich. That's what I've been saying. You always have 2 choices - be a **** teacher (turn up for class and warm a chair for a couple of hours) or be a real teacher, think about your classes, take an interest in the students, and try to actually help them on their way to learning English. Depends on you and what you want to do!
Have fun!


----------

